

Show HN: A crime map using open data and user reported data - vlamanna
http://snitches.co/san-francisco-oakland.html

======
fiatjaf
Very cool, but I can only see San Francisco. I want other places.

Also, I tried to log in with Google, but I get a message saying that this
email is already registered. It was probably me, as I remember registering at
this website in the past, but why can't I log in?

